# Aftermarket,eBay or OEM tower brace?



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

I've been searching for a FSB for my daughters car and I have access to new oe one at wholesale but its tempting to order one from eBay. The price is about 1/2 the factory one and my daughter isn't going to be hammering this car. Since she isn't a hard driver I'm not worried about her cracking or bending the cheap one ,but do they aftermarket and eBay ones add as much stiffness as the factory ones .I've seen that the width of the ends at the tube are different and this I believe will affect stiffness longitudinally .The other mod I plan for her car is some urethane bushings and maybe a larger rear sway bar. I want her car to handle as well as possible. Anyones thoughts or input would be appreciated.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i have the cheap 35 dollar one and its held up well. i also noticed a small difference in handling when i installed it. sure the more expensive one _should_ be stiffer, but the cheaper one should be stiff enough for her needs.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thats about what I expected that there was some difference but not lots with the eBay bars. I'll hit that at some point and then get new bushing and the larger rr bar. I've already added H-rated tires for better sidewall stiffness . I've been surfing this forum and others for suspension improvements and found a few FAQs on better bushings from other model Nissan for rear lateral links and also something on using a Mazda Miata stab bar link that I've got to figure out the year/make /model for . I figure that must be a front bar improvement. Thanks again for the responce.


----------



## Brianz01Altima (Jan 17, 2007)

Try Courtesyparts.com - Genuine Nissan Parts, Accessories, NISMO and Nissan Motorsports. They have a factory kit for $78 that I put on mine. It is worth it does make a difference.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

Finally pulled the trigger on an eBay bar for my daughters Altima . I'm feeling more confident she isn't going to wreck it now. Found an auction that allowed best offer , went with a low offer and got it for $36 total shipped and insured. Next change will be urethane sway bar bushings.


----------



## Kraut-n-Rice (Jan 10, 2007)

*eBay strut bar is of VG quality*



Kraut-n-Rice said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on an eBay bar for my daughters Altima . I'm feeling more confident she isn't going to wreck it now. Found an auction that allowed best offer , went with a low offer and got it for $36 total shipped and insured. Next change will be urethane sway bar bushings.



Forgot to post after I got the bar and installed it sometime after spring break in mid-late April. Its aluminum bar was nicely polished and the hardware was nice . The rh side bracket had to be ground and painted at a small area there where it hits another bracket. The bar does contact the hood underside somewhat but its not a problem. I used blue loctite on all the hardware during the install. . The car is less noisy now and tracks corners more positively . Front end seems to have a little less roll before turn in and the addition of the bar made the car feel much more solid. My daughter says the car feels a little more like my Quattro now in a low speed corner. It was well worth the money .


----------

